
Microsoft Wakeup: You Have a Killer Static Site Generator! - SeaDude
https:&#x2F;&#x2F;github.com&#x2F;dotnet&#x2F;docfx&#x2F;commit&#x2F;67d7dfbc3f45e16f5946681e1a266b70b3410a1a<p>Hello,
The largest, glaring hole in Microsoft&#x27;s offerings is a static site generator. None of its tools support Markdown out of the box (Word, OneNote, Sharepoint, etc.). DocFX IS A STATIC SITE GENERATOR on par (sort of) with things like Jekyll, GitBook, GitHub Pages, etc. Please consider pivoting DocFX from &quot;an API doc generator from source code&quot; to a more generally usable &quot;Static Site Generator&quot;. Thousands of people will flock to those keywords and begin using this awesome, VERY UNDERUTILIZED tool.
Thank you
======
SeaDude
HN influence test :)

